# Kurzer Forenausfall



## Heiko (6 Juli 2004)

Kurz vor Mitternacht wird das Forum mal kurz nicht erreichbar sein.
Ich werde in der Zeit die Datenbank auf einen neuen Server umziehen.
Ich bitte für diese notwendige Maßnahme um Verständnis.


----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2004)

So, erledigt.
Die Zugriffszeiten werden sich etwas verlängern, so lange der Webserver und die Datenbank auf verschiedenen Rechnern liegen.
Ist aber nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das auch erledigt ist.


----------



## Heiko (8 Juli 2004)

Das Forum ist mittlerweile komplett umgezogen.
Damit sollte das STRATO-Kompetenzteam keinen unheilvollen Einfluß mehr auf die Erreichbarkeit haben.
STRATO, lebe wohl...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

Wunderbar, war manchmal schon eine echte Plage


----------

